# Грыжи дисков L4-S1. Абсолютный сагиттальный стеноз, деформирующий спондилоз, спондилоартроз



## Оксана33года (2 Окт 2011)

МРТ , заключение: МР картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника, осложненных грыжеобразованием L4-S1, с абсолютным сагиттальным стенозом позвоночного канала на уровне грыжеобразования. Признаки деформирующего спондилоза на уровне L4-S1 сегментов, спондилоартроза на уровне L5-S1 сегмента, преимущественно справа.

Есть хоть один шанс из миллиона обойтись без операции? Кто-нибудь возьмется мне помочь? Если нет, то можно в моем случае обойтись без полосной операции, лазером или др. способом? Помогите, пожалуйста!


----------



## nuwa (2 Окт 2011)

Оксана, здравстуйте!

Что Вас ещё беспокоит кроме результатов обследования? У Вас есть боли? Где? Какого характера? Пожалуйста, опишите подробнее Ваше состояние и разместите снимки МРТ на форуме.

Вам в помощь Как создать тему
Как разместить снимки МРТ на форуме


----------



## Оксана33года (2 Окт 2011)

Спасибо за помощь! Я не могу пока разобраться, куда зайти, что бы внести дополнительную информацию?


----------



## nuwa (2 Окт 2011)

Здесь же, в теме опишите все Ваши проблемы, с чего и как началось Ваше заболевание. Здесь же разместите фотографии симков, если нет специальной программы на диске, скачивающей изображения на комп, или снимки находятся на плёнке.


----------



## Нася (3 Окт 2011)

Оксана,  разместите, пожалуйста,  снимки! Если стеноз на уровне грыжеобразования есть надежда, что удастся от него избавиться когда грыжа усохнет, так сказать, уменьшится в размерах. Это может произойти со временем.  Вопрос в том, как Вы себя чувствуете, готовы ли Вы такскать  ноги с пудовыми гирями на них  в течение года без гарантий.
Что с рефлексами, были ли Вы у невролога?
Пишите! Тут Вам помогут.  Я не доктор, я просто все это выстрадала. А доктора помогут реальными советами. Но только на основе полной информации.


----------



## Оксана33года (3 Окт 2011)

Боли внизу живота слева отдающие в левую ногу по боковой поверхности . МРТ сделала в прошедший четверг. Уже на следующий день пошла к неврологу, он сказал- только операция, причем срочно или останусь калекой. Знаний на эту тему у меня ноль.
   Сегодня была у нейрохирурга, он сказал, что уже нарушено ахиллесово сухожилие , но чувствительность пока вроде нормальная. Операция необходима, но кроме как резать по старинке никакой способ не подходит. Спросила, что может понадобиться во время  реабилитации, чтобы подготовиться  материально и морально.Честно говоря ответ меня удивил-медицина бесплатная, лекарства никакие не нужны будут, даже когда домой выпишут, мол и так все заживет. Еще ответы на интересующие меня вопросы: выпишут меня через 10 дней, как только снимут швы, работать смогу через месяца два-три, болей от рубцов после операции в моем случае не будет.А еще невролог сказал, что мне просто обрежут грыжи, а нейрохирург, что удалят диск. Я пишу это , что бы узнать - на что из  этой картинки я действительно могу рассчитываать?))

Меня очень интересуют ответы на вопросы, которые помогут мне принять правильное решение:

1.ГЛАВНЫЙ ВОПРОС.Может мне помочь мануал или остеопат или кто-нибудь еще обойтись без операции, но без вреда или ухудшения для здоровья во всех смыслах? 
2.Правда,что желательно перед операцией устранить функциональное блокирование в выше и ниже лежащих позвонках, восстановить центр тяжести туловища у мануала?
3.На какое время я могу отложить операцию, без ущерба для здоровья?
4.Нужно ли сделать еще одно МРТ, чтобы подтвердить диагноз?
5.Можно сделать операцию более современными методами?
6.Какие сюрпризы в виде неудачных последствий могут меня ожидать после операции?
7.Какая вероятность возникновения еще одной грыжи и повторной операции (мешки по 50кг ворочать не буду, но работа сидячая и одна кастрюля с борщом весит явно не 2 килограмма, или смотаться на море с минимумом вещей...все равно придется поднимать больше 2-3кг.)


----------



## Нася (3 Окт 2011)

Оксана, сейчас резать по старинке - это микродискектомия, шов 3-4 см, операция делается со специальной оптикой. Встают на след. день, а бывает, что и в этот же день. Восстановление довольно быстрое, если случай не запущенный. Чем дольше пытаемся лечиться без операции, тем дольше восстанавливаемся после нее. Такое, оказывается, есть правило. Это же ответ на Ваш 4й вопрос.
Думаю, что никто из врачей не отправит Вас к МТ  без снимков. А если речь идет о срочности - есть смысл поверить Вашим врачам.
Про реабелитацию - все правильно. Ничего не нужно из лекарств. Через какой-то время физио и капельницы в больнице на реабелитации.
Про более современные методы - без снимков неизвестно, нужно ли Вам расширять допольнительно канал.  Если нужно - то обычная микродискектомия, во время нее и расширят. Постарайтесь снимки выложить. ЧТобы врачи могли взглянуть. Пока на Ваши вопросы могу отвечать только я, основываясь на своем опыте. Я не врач.
Диск, считается, что удаляется, но не всгда его полностью удаляют.  Говорят, что лучше полностью, рецидивов меньше.
Вероятность повторной есть всегда, кроме как сидеть нужно еще заниматься хотя б ЛФК, чтобы ее снизить.


----------



## Оксана33года (14 Окт 2011)




----------



## Оксана33года (14 Окт 2011)




----------



## kobi (15 Окт 2011)

Оксана,
1.бесполезная процедура  в вашем случае.
2.см. п.1.
3.лучше не откладывать
4.нет
5.микродискэктомия -удаление диска на двух уровнях, разрез небольшой.
6.вопрос к тому, кто будет оперировать.
7.на  тех  же  уровнях -2%. Себя беречь, щадить. См. "правильное поведение" у др. Ступина.


----------



## Оксана33года (15 Окт 2011)

Спасибо за ответ. ВОПРОС ДНЯ: КУДА ПОЙТИ, КУДА ПОДАТЬСЯ, КОГО НАЙТИ, КОМУ ОТДАТЬСЯ?! Вопрос кто будет оперировать стоит остро. По рекомендациям- у нас в городе лучше такую операцию не делать.))) Думаю о Москве или Питере, но опять же это вопрос времени, которого я так  понимаю у меня нет и от этого совсем грустненько... Кстати, была у двух нейрохирургов и оба не говорят о последствиях после операции!!!Ну не хотят об этом врачи говорить!!


----------



## Нася (16 Окт 2011)

Это нормально, что не хотят. Страшилок можно и здесь начитаться, только зачем это Вам? Думайте о хорошем, выхода. похоже у вас другого нет, кроме этой операции.
В Питере это будет дешевле, чем в МСК. А еще есть Нижний Новогород - говорят, там прекрасно делают эту операцию. На самом деле она бесплатно должна делаться.
Если нужны контакты в СПб - дам.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Окт 2011)

К сожалению, Оксана, без оперативного лечения восстановить здоровье не удастся.


----------



## abelar (16 Окт 2011)

Уважаемая Оксана. Операция в Вашем случае нужна. Что касается вопроса где и как делать, то мой практический совет:
Делать там, где предлагают,у того хирурга кто предлагает.
Основание:
1. Диагноз правильный. Предложение операции правильное и своевременное. Выбор вида операции, ее техники - за оперирующим хирургом.: Как ЕМУ удобно. Как Он умеет. Как ЕМУ позволяют имеющиеся технические возможности. Один мой знакомый хирург говорил, что в принципе, все операции можно делать под местной, перидуральной анестестезией. Общий наркоз дают, чтобы пациент не лез с советами...
2. Масса прекрасных хирургов работают в небольших городах и тихо-спокойно оперируют на достойном уровне бесплатно.
3. Столичный город и платность операции - далеко не залог успеха.
4. делать  операцию в своем регионе - залог правильного и ответственного ведения послеоперационного периода и реабилитации. Всегда можно обратиться, спросить, проконсультироваться у СВОЕГО хирурга. А, сделаете операцию на Манхеттене - "пишите письма", "будет позже", "зайдите завтра" и "ищи ветра в поле"
5. В поисках бесплатного гениального хирурга в суперсовременной бесплатной клинике, Вы теряете время. А, оно сейчас работает против Вас.
Итого: Предлагают: рядом, по ОМС, срочно, нормальным доступом, с послеоперационной реабилитацией? - СОГЛАШАЙТЕСЬ!  Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Оксана33года (20 Окт 2011)

Спасибо всем за ответы!
Врачи вот говорят делать операцию.
А меня гложет_гложет_гложет_гложет_гложет_гложет одна мысль такая.
Предисловие: боли эти начались у меня лет 8 назад, периодически ходить не могла, ногу волочила и т. д., было не легче, чем сейчас, а может и тяжелее. Ничего не находили))) 4года назад начали лечить по-женски, это теперь я понимаю,что это были грыжи. Лечили не особо чем-то сильным, витаминчики и всякая ерунда, помогла лидаза и я забыла о болях на эти годы. Но я интуитивно сбросила вес, бросила курить, знала, что становится плохо, если поднимаю тяжелое или перемерзаю. Берегла себя, но постепенно расслабилась... И только в сентябре этого года мне сказала врач на узи, что таких болей у меня по-женски просто не может быть. Нашли грыжи.
Мысль: это сегодняшнее обострение у меня на фоне перемерзания и переезда одновременно произошедших + слегла у мамы и она меня начала откармливать,т.е. резкий набор веса кило7-10.Чувствую я себя не хуже,чем 4 года назад. Эти годы я жила нормально, даже 2 последних года в Москве, как мечтала. Просто если забывала, чего мне нельзя, боль напоминала об этом. Сейчас проколола лекарства: алфлутон№20, мильгаму№10 и мовалис№6 и они мне помогли. Я думаю может опять зафигачить лидазу, сесть на диету, делать упражнения, беречь себя и забыть об этом еще как минимум на несколько лет?
Послесловие: 15 лет назад была травма колена и несколько уважаемых врачей сказали, что не буду ходить без операции, ну максимум 2 года и под нож, так что лучше сделать прям здесь и сейчас,))). А один не менее уважаемый врач сказал-пока ходишь -ходи.Вот и хожу уже 15лет без операции!!!))) Значит даются нам в жизни шансы!!
И вот такой вопрос у меня к врачам- если я сейчас не буду делать операцию-нога у меня ТОЧНО отнимется или МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ отнимется?))) А может она вообще отниматься не собирается?)))) тогда с операцией я бы не спешила...


----------



## nuwa (21 Окт 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> *И вот такой вопрос у меня к врачам*- если я сейчас не буду делать операцию-нога у меня ТОЧНО отнимется или МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ отнимется?))) А может она вообще отниматься не собирается?)))) тогда с операцией я бы не спешила...


Оксана, простите, а с кем Вы всё это время в теме разговаривали???

Вам ответили 3, заметьте, ВРАЧА форума (врачее не бывет). Все три рекомендовали Вам не медлить с операцией!
Как правило, чтобы получить более-менее объективную оценку состояния своего здоровья, пациентам советуют посетить 3-х врачей! Вам повезло, Вы, не отходя от компьютера, получили такую консультацию у 3-х очень опытных врачей, двое из которых имеют мировую практику. Если прибавить лечащего невролога и консультацию нейрохирурга - это уже 5 врачей!!! Ну у Вас и аппетиты!

Что же касается вопроса может отнимется, а может нет, так это как в народной поговорке: "На свете всё бывает: и жук свистит, и бык летает!" Но Ви, таки, такое видели?


----------



## kobi (21 Окт 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Спасибо всем за ответы!
> И вот такой вопрос у меня к врачам- если я сейчас не буду делать операцию-нога у меня ТОЧНО отнимется или МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ отнимется?))) А может она вообще отниматься не собирается?)))) тогда с операцией я бы не спешила...



Да пожалуйста!
Если я не ошибаюсь- то уважаемый доктор Зинчук уже где-то цитировал эту байку-  ...как-то спросили -какова вероятность встретить на улице динозавра? 50% - отвечала та, - или встретишь, или нет.


----------



## Оксана33года (21 Окт 2011)

Ну когда я это писала, я, конечно, предполагала такую реакцию.))) Это как в анекдоте: лежат две книги, одна тоненькая и на ней написано "логика", вторая толстая, на ней написано "женская логика, том первый". Но не надо таких реакций!!(( (Я учла все рекомендации, прохожу обследование для операции, что бы можно было лечь в любой момент, но не так просто отдать себя любимую под нож.
Уважаемый Abelar, спасибо Вам за внимание, во многом с Вами согласна, только у меня совсем нет такой уверенности, что все будет хорошо, это ведь не аппендицит, который мне вырезали в 12 лет и я о нем забыла. И по поводу п.2 - бесплатно - это когда тебя оперирует тот, к кому направили, а не тот кого выбрала, даже если речь идет о бесплатной больнице. Хотя, конечно, по сравнению с Манхеттеном это бесплатно. И еще - есть много замечательных врачей от Бога, но у них на лбу об этом не написано и ложиться на операцию в спешке тоже не радостная перспективка.
Уважаемая kobi, 50% -это лучше, чем 100!!)))))))))
Вот прочитала тут в интернете про пластинки, которые вставляют в позвоночник - это реклама или действительно нужная вещь? Врачи в больницах мне не предлагали это как вариант, а написано что эти штучки снижают всякие риски после операции (я понимаю,что это платно).
Nuwa, я была у двух нейрохирургов, которые назначили лечение, а невролога из поликлиники лечащим назвать язык не поворачивается, была у него 1 раз, ему было некогда - он в отпуск собирался,))) из лечения назначил один укол!!! который я даже делать не стала.)) Ради своего здоровья и успокоения не считаю зазорным поприставать с вопросами к врачам и рассмотреть все варианты)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) А по поводу аппетита - да! такая я!! Аммм!!))


----------



## Оксана33года (31 Окт 2011)

Месяц назад даже не знала,что такое грыжа! С этой круговертью, после МРТ даже некогда было толком почитать и вникнуть что это такое и с чем это едят. Да и сейчас знаний мало, но появились новые вопросы.  Из 3 врачей у которых была, только 1 нейрохирург проверил меня на рефлексы, остальные только по снимкам. Все что он сказал, я сделала легко и только когда сказал встать на колени задом (да!и такими глупостями мы занимались с доктором!)), то постучал что-то там быстренько и сказал, что нарушено ахиллесово сухожилие. Боли после движения то есть, то нет, но это можно пережить, есть иногда мурашки, как ногу отлежала - но сколько я сейчас лежу (после того как врачи напугали что нельзя много ходить) и у здорового все затекет и онемеет!))) Когда до этого были приступы и я еще не знала что это грыжа, то только через движение все проходило. Разговаривала с теми у кого маленькие грыжи и им не делать операцию - у них все как и у меня -  бывает и онемение и мурашки и боли! Значит у них тоже грыжа передавливает корешок, если я правильно понимаю. Но почему им тогда не надо делать, а мне надо? Не зная ничего об этой теме, с врачами разговаривала безграмотно, ничего толком не расспросила, даже каким методом собираются делать операцию и можно ли будет у них пройти реабилитацию. Ну теперь если пойду у меня есть список вопросов к тому кто будет ее делать.))) Только чем больше вникаю в эту тему, тем меньше понимаю СРОЧНОСТЬ операции, если через пару лет все вернется на круги своя? Оказывается, чуть ли не у каждого второго есть грыжи, с кем ни поговори! и оч. много людей меня отговаривает своими примерами-врачи говорят ,что без операции никак, а они живут годами -и ничего! Да, есть риск! Но и от операции есть риск! Но я не врач и не могу сравнить их случаи со своим. Мысль, что может не стоит так спешить с операцией (да простят меня врачи, которые мне тут отвечали!!!))) меня не покидает. К операции готова физически - прошла флюорографию, ЭКГ и все такое, надо идти договариваться уже о дне операции, но я морально не готова - сомнений воз и маленькая тележка вдогонку. Не хочу занять место на операцию и в последний момент отказаться от нее. МОЖЕТ ВРАЧИ ОБЪЯСНЯТ, ПОЧЕМУ ОНИ СЧИТАЮТ, ЧТО МНЕ НАДО СРОЧНО ПРЯМ СЕЙЧАС СДЕЛАТЬ ЭТУ ОПЕРАЦИЮ, если в штаны не писаю и риск от операции тоже есть и через пару лет все вернется на круги своя? Я читала, что операции для ленивых, кто не хочет заниматься и терпеть, а показаний только 2 - когда нарушения таза (писаешь в штаны) и невыносимые боли. А то я не понимаю, зачем я иду на нее прямо сейчас! У меня наоборот мысли уже такие - потянуть с операцией-, а там, смотришь, медицина еще шагнет вперед! Простите за сумбур! Уже на нервах сплю через сутки - ночь сплю, ночь думаю, мне почему -то кажется,что если пойду на операцию, я могу сделать непоправимую ошибку((( В смысле-может быть еще хуже потом, а назад уже ничего не вернешь.


----------



## Metrica (4 Ноя 2011)

Как я вас понимаю. Сама в таком же растерянном состоянии. Попробуйте потянуть время с операцией. Займитесь ЛФК - долго и регулярно и правильно. Если не будет лучше - тогда под нож


----------



## Vasilisa (5 Ноя 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Месяц назад даже не знала,что такое грыжа! С этой круговертью, после МРТ даже некогда было толком почитать и вникнуть что это такое и с чем это едят. Да и сейчас знаний мало, но появились новые вопросы. Из 3 врачей у которых была, только 1 нейрохирург проверил меня на рефлексы, остальные только по снимкам.


...Оксана, посмотрите у меня в теме - 6 отличнейших докторов, глядя на снимки и учитывая описываемые мной ощущения, отправляют резать, да еще и с установкой металлоконструкции....
Но "оперируют пациента, а не снимки". Я для себя решила, что если три разных доктора, осмотрев меня, отправят на операцию, я пойду. Но если хоть один из них скажет, что имеет смысл попробовать обойтись, то не пойду. Мне повезло, и я такого доктора нашла, причем здесь. Он единственный смотрел и, пардон, трогал не только снимки и их описание, но и мою больную ногу, и спину.
Поэтому я сейчас лечусь, радуюсь хорошим анализам, сданным специально к операции и саму операцию уже не планирую. Как говорится, Бог даст день, Бог даст пищу....
Я не склоняю Вас ни к какому решению, и очень хорошо понимаю, что решение, увы, приходится принимать самой. Призываю вас следить за самочувствием, но не "загоняться", потому что, как я слышала, эти грыжи радуются психозам))) И пока Вы изучаете предмет и продолжаете очно или заочно консультироваться, времени даром не теряйте.
С момента назначения операции я месяц дурака валяла. И д-р Ступин написал мне:
"Три недели пустых разговоров.
Лучше три недели консервативного лечения, и все станет ясно.
Поможет, и хорошо.
Не поможет, на операцию, и потом использовать полученные знания для восстановления и жизни."
Вот так.
Удачи.


----------



## Оксана33года (11 Ноя 2011)

Я девушка. Я не хочу ничего решать. Я платье хочууууу!!!))))))


----------



## Оксана33года (11 Ноя 2011)

А если серьёзно, то говорят обойти надо всего трех врачей - врут нагло!!! Обходить надо до тех пор, пока не найдешь врачей, которые тебе скажут то, что ты хочешь услышать!!!!))))) Шесть врачей сказали делать операцию срочно, но я подумала -  шесть –  какое- то число нехорошее, правда?!)))
 Мнения начали расходиться с седьмого и далее по списку!)) Хотя бы появился выбор, в каких мучениях мучиться... А дальше - это как русская рулетка. Потому как, если врачи не могут сойтись в одном мнении, куда уж нам, простым трудящимся, сделать правильный выбор... На всё Воля Божья, на неё и уповаю! Всем удачи!


----------



## Vasilisa (12 Ноя 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> А если серьёзно, то говорят обойти надо всего трех врачей - врут нагло!!! Обходить надо до тех пор, пока не найдешь врачей, которые тебе скажут то, что ты хочешь услышать!!!!))))) Шесть врачей сказали делать операцию срочно, но я подумала - шесть – какое- то число нехорошее, правда?!)))
> Мнения начали расходиться с седьмого и далее по списку!)) Хотя бы появился выбор, в каких мучениях мучиться... А дальше - это как русская рулетка. Потому как, если врачи не могут сойтись в одном мнении, куда уж нам, простым трудящимся, сделать правильный выбор... На всё Воля Божья, на неё и уповаю! Всем удачи!


Вот видите! У меня Ступин тоже был седьмым по счету)) и первым, кто сказал не оперироваться. Я, например, сегодня босоножки купила, 12 сантиметров каблук, как обычно...))


----------



## abelar (12 Ноя 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Обходить надо до тех пор, пока не найдешь врачей, которые тебе скажут то, что ты хочешь услышать


Нет, уважаемая Оксана! В вашем диагнозе, вынесенном в заглавие темы, ключевой фразой является:"...абсолютный саггитальный стеноз...", что подтверждается снимками МРТ.
Получается:
- либо нужно искать врача, который опровергнет этот диагноз. Это может произойти либо от очень большого ума и опыта специалиста, либо от очень небольшого.
-либо искать врача, который возьмет на себя ответственность по консервативному лечению данной патологии. имея целью стабилизацию состояния, ответственно порекомендует такие меры профилактики, которые гарантировали бы от обострений. Практически, это личный врач. Желательно проживающий в радиусе одной трамвайной остановке с Вами и наблюдающий Вас ежедневно, готовый в любую минуту срочно вас госпитализировать и организовать оперативное лечение.
- либо нарваться на НЕврача. Эдакого альтернативщика-экспериментатора. С нулевой ответственностью и огромным желанием самоутвердиться.


----------



## Оксана33года (12 Ноя 2011)

Доктор, да у меня в радиусе нескольких километров здесь даже рельсов нет, какие трамваи!!!))) Мне ни один нейрохирург не даст 100% гарантию, что всё будет - оки во время и после операции! Вы же это понимаете! Поэтому от идеи операции окончательно не отказываюсь, но не спешу бежать.  Про  альтернативщика-экспериментатора - это полностью согласна, поэтому к ним тоже не спешу.)) я вообще пока никуда не спешу....)))  Хватит меня пугать, я и так боюсь! Зачем каждый день меня осматривать только не поняла?


----------



## Оксана33года (16 Дек 2011)

Была неделю назад у невролога на консультации в обычной бесплатной больнице. Рефлексы все сохранены и отличные, как у обычного здорового человека. Болей нет, ограничений в движении тоже, мурашки и онемение прошли. Не обольщаюсь, но меня всё это очень и очень радует!!))))  Начала заниматься ЛФК при этой же больнице, со мной занимается инструктор индивидуально и абсолютно бесплатно, упражнения минимальные, как для постоперационного периода. Если не будет ухудшений, на что очень надеюсь, буду постепенно набирать обороты. Корсет купила, но моё тело категорически против, поэтому не ношу!)))  Всем привет!


----------



## Оксана33года (26 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте! Всех с наступившими праздниками! Я уж не знаю к какой теме присосаться, что бы спросить, можно с грыжами заниматься фридайвингом? Тут так живенько, народа много! Кто-нибудь в теме?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

можно


----------



## Оксана33года (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь, ну Вы мне опять хорошие новости приносите, спасибо. А в моём случае с стенозом и др. побочными прелестями можно, ничего у меня там не отвалится?))) Посмотрите, пжл, там снимки мои есть https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6825/


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Игорь, ну Вы мне опять хорошие новости приносите, спасибо. А в моём случае с стенозом и др. побочными прелестями можно, ничего у меня там не отвалится?))) Посмотрите, пжл, там снимки мои есть https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6825/


 грузовой  пояс одевать в воде!!!


----------



## Оксана33года (26 Янв 2012)

спасибки!)))


----------



## anusya (26 Янв 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Сегодня была у нейрохирурга, он сказал, что уже нарушено ахиллесово сухожилие , но чувствительность пока вроде нормальная. Операция необходима, но кроме как резать по старинке никакой способ не подходит. Спросила, что может понадобиться во время реабилитации, чтобы подготовиться материально и морально.Честно говоря ответ меня удивил-медицина бесплатная, лекарства никакие не нужны будут, даже когда домой выпишут, мол и так все заживет. Еще ответы на интересующие меня вопросы: выпишут меня через 10 дней, как только снимут швы, работать смогу через месяца два-три, болей от рубцов после операции в моем случае не будет.А еще невролог сказал, что мне просто обрежут грыжи, а нейрохирург, что удалят диск. Я пишу это , что бы узнать - на что из этой картинки я действительно могу рассчитываать?))


Все, что сказал, правда. Именно так и будет. Лекарств минимум: колют антибиотики 2-3 дня, свои. Шов не болит. Ничего не болит. Диск удалят, возможно, и весь. В обычной жизни не почувствуете. Кастрюля весит больше, это тоже правда. Наливаю ковшом, дальше только супруг и старший сын. Я не поднимаю, только двигаю. А вообще, надо варить поменьше, для разнообразия. Вот в зал хожу - рюкзак с формой, кроссовками и полотенцем тянет килограмма на 4, а то и поболее. Ношу в обнимку, прижав к животу двумя руками. Но ношу! Правда, чуточку волнуюсь по этому поводу. ..Подумываю сменить зал на бассейн, купальник - он легче...


----------



## Оксана33года (26 Янв 2012)

))))))) Русские не сдаются!!! Выживем, чем мы хуже крыс?! Осваивай фридайвинг, поедем дельфинов пугать!!!!))))


----------



## Елена Чикова (7 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, Оксана. Как сейчас Ваше самочувствие, что-нибудь еще делали за зиму, помимо ЛФК?


----------



## Оксана33года (8 Мар 2012)

Елена Чикова написал(а):


> Как сейчас Ваше самочувствие, что-нибудь еще делали за зиму, помимо ЛФК?


Самым большим достижением за это время считаю работу проделанную в своих мозгах. Очень мешал страх и депрессия в целом. Но особенно страх.  Только после того, как удалось избавиться окончательно от этого зверюги, я по-настоящему пошла на поправку. Как человек верующий, я смирилась и положилась на Волю Божью, всё в Его власти. Самочувствие удовлетворительное. Если чувствую, что устала, перед очередными нагрузками, делаю не сложные упражнения, выбранные себе самой из ЛФК по ощущениям, как приятные для тела и в конце дня, после нагрузок тоже делаю - очень помогает, проходит усталость и напряжение. Но я всё время мёрзну, не знаю почему и тогда начинают поднывать низ живота слева и немного спина. Пора переезжать в Сахару.)))) Запретила себе нервничать(чему, кстати, раньше очень способствовал страх), потому что начинается то же, что и при перемерзании. Стараюсь питаться нормально, в смысле полезно. Сейчас, вообще, пощусь. Хожу в церковь, но надо бы чаще там бывать в моём положении. Раньше меня лечила собака - сама ложилась спиной к моей спине, крепко прижималась и грела. Но в последнее время перестала это делать. К врачам больше не ходила, т.к. здесь я уже и не знаю к кому ещё идти, а выезжать на дальние расстояния пока рискованно. Сделаю скоро МРТ, а там видно будет, не хочу забегать вперёд.


----------



## Оксана33года (8 Дек 2012)

Привеееет всем! Прошло больше года с тех пор, как я здесь зарегистрировалась, ища выхода из ситуации сложившейся с моим позвоночником.))) Спасибо всем за помощь и поддержку. Отдельное спасибо врачам - Abelar, Simos и Зинчуку, я вас буду помнить всегда.И Гудкову - это незаменимое средство от депрессии! Пхахаха! Если бы не этот форум, даже не знаю, как бы всё сложилось...Рада сообщить, что у меня сейчас всё хорошо. Операцию не делала, и, вообще ничего не делала, кроме ЛФК. Живу, работаю, как все. Правда МРТ тоже не делаю, потому что надо было выбраться из депрессии и избавиться от страха. Боюсь, что узнав, что ничего на снимках не изменилось, страх опять потянет меня на дно. Но выезжать далеко по -прежнему боюсь, поэтому планирую после нового года всё-таки собраться с духом, сделать МРТ и заняться лечением. А так я, вообще, обнаглела - каталась на мотоцикле, каблуки опять появились в моём гардеробе. Конечно, стараюсь беречь себя - сидеть поменьше, сумки полегче, одежда потеплее, прибавилось пеших прогулок. Не знаю, что будет дальше, но пока живу как раньше, до болезни. Всем удачи! P.S. Жизнь говно, но мы с лопатой!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))


----------



## александр 76 (10 Дек 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Привеееет всем! Прошло больше года с тех пор, как я здесь зарегистрировалась, ища выхода из ситуации сложившейся с моим позвоночником.))) Спасибо всем за помощь и поддержку. Отдельное спасибо врачам - Abelar, Simos и Зинчуку, я вас буду помнить всегда.И Гудкову - это незаменимое средство от депрессии! Пхахаха! Если бы не этот форум, даже не знаю, как бы всё сложилось...Рада сообщить, что у меня сейчас всё хорошо. Операцию не делала, и, вообще ничего не делала, кроме ЛФК. Живу, работаю, как все. Правда МРТ тоже не делаю, потому что надо было выбраться из депрессии и избавиться от страха. Боюсь, что узнав, что ничего на снимках не изменилось, страх опять потянет меня на дно. Но выезжать далеко по -прежнему боюсь, поэтому планирую после нового года всё-таки собраться с духом, сделать МРТ и заняться лечением. А так я, вообще, обнаглела - каталась на мотоцикле, каблуки опять появились в моём гардеробе. Конечно, стараюсь беречь себя - сидеть поменьше, сумки полегче, одежда потеплее, прибавилось пеших прогулок. Не знаю, что будет дальше, но пока живу как раньше, до болезни. Всем удачи! P.S. Жизнь говно, но мы с лопатой!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))


+1000


----------



## DNK (10 Дек 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Привеееет всем! Прошло больше года с тех пор, как я здесь зарегистрировалась, ища выхода из ситуации сложившейся с моим позвоночником.))) Спасибо всем за помощь и поддержку. Отдельное спасибо врачам - Abelar, Simos и Зинчуку, я вас буду помнить всегда.И Гудкову - это незаменимое средство от депрессии! Пхахаха! Если бы не этот форум, даже не знаю, как бы всё сложилось...Рада сообщить, что у меня сейчас всё хорошо. Операцию не делала, и, вообще ничего не делала, кроме ЛФК. Живу, работаю, как все. Правда МРТ тоже не делаю, потому что надо было выбраться из депрессии и избавиться от страха. Боюсь, что узнав, что ничего на снимках не изменилось, страх опять потянет меня на дно. Но выезжать далеко по -прежнему боюсь, поэтому планирую после нового года всё-таки собраться с духом, сделать МРТ и заняться лечением. А так я, вообще, обнаглела - каталась на мотоцикле, каблуки опять появились в моём гардеробе. Конечно, стараюсь беречь себя - сидеть поменьше, сумки полегче, одежда потеплее, прибавилось пеших прогулок. Не знаю, что будет дальше, но пока живу как раньше, до болезни. Всем удачи! P.S. Жизнь говно, но мы с лопатой!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))


Ну что, отлично. А МРТ делать не надо, если не болит.


----------



## александр 76 (10 Дек 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> Ну что, отлично. А МРТ делать не надо, если не болит.


С удовольствием искренне пожал бы руку такому врачу


----------



## Оксана33года (10 Дек 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> Ну что, отлично. А МРТ делать не надо, если не болит.


Добрый день! Почему не надо делать МРТ?


----------



## DNK (10 Дек 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Добрый день! Почему не надо делать МРТ?


А зачем, если не болит? Просто посмотреть что там? Тактику лечения это не изменит


----------



## Оксана33года (10 Дек 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> А зачем, если не болит? Просто посмотреть что там? Тактику лечения это не изменит


Что бы знать, произошли какие-нибудь изменения за прошедший период. КАК и ЧЕМ лечиться, пока сама не совсем понимаю!))) Здесь ( в городе, котором я сейчас нахожусь) невролог, которая меня наблюдала, честно сказала, что как меня лечить, она не знает, на снимках одно, при осмотре - все рефлексы в норме. К мануальным терапевтам не рекомендует. И раз у меня ничего не болит, наказала делать ЛФК, дала свой сотовый на всякий случай и всё. Но я думаю, что всё равно спиной надо заняться посерьёзней, а повторное МРТ при таких загадочных обстоятельствах не помешает. А какая тактика лечения должна быть, по-Вашему?


----------



## DNK (10 Дек 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Что бы знать, произошли какие-нибудь изменения за прошедший период. КАК и ЧЕМ лечиться, пока сама не совсем понимаю!))) Здесь ( в городе, котором я сейчас нахожусь) невролог, которая меня наблюдала, честно сказала, что как меня лечить, она не знает, на снимках одно, при осмотре - все рефлексы в норме. К мануальным терапевтам не рекомендует. И раз у меня ничего не болит, наказала делать ЛФК, дала свой сотовый на всякий случай и всё. Но я думаю, что всё равно спиной надо заняться посерьёзней, а повторное МРТ при таких загадочных обстоятельствах не помешает. А какая тактика лечения должна быть, по-Вашему?


Я понял, что болевого синдрома у вас сейчас нет вообще. Правильно? В таком случае никакого другого лечения кроме ЛФК, бассейна и не нужно. А делать МРТ только для того, чтобы узнать стали ли грыжа больше или меньше - не нужно. Ну стала она больше на 2 мм, или меньше-оперироваться вы же не будете, да и не надо,если не болит.


----------



## Оксана33года (10 Дек 2012)

Болей нет. Ох, это МРТ!!! Сделав его, боюсь потерять душевный покой, а не сделав, не могу его до конца обрести.))))) Но уже хорошо, что есть выбор - делать или не делать, и есть время подумать...


----------



## александр 76 (10 Дек 2012)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Болей нет. Ох, это МРТ!!! Сделав его, боюсь потерять душевный покой, а не сделав, не могу его до конца обрести.))))) Но уже хорошо, что есть выбор - делать или не делать, и есть время подумать...


а что вы хотите узнать там?в снимке


----------



## Нася (12 Дек 2012)

МРТ НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ!!! ДНК - абсолютно верный дает совет!!! Надеяться, что от ЛФК позвночник помолодеет смысла нет. Смотреть страшилки на ночь? Дык, лучше смешариков по телеку. Там хоть весело!)
Вот если заболит.. Да не просто заболит, а оооочень заболиииит. Ну, тогда можно подумать.
А пока ныряйте себе на здоровье, не заморачивайтесь!


----------



## Оксана33года (20 Янв 2013)

Я подумаю над этим...)))))))))))
Добавлено: Jan 20, 2013 5:56 PM
Всех с наступившими праздниками!


----------



## гельмут (20 Янв 2013)

привет всем.Оксана а Вы девушка с юмором.действительно у страха глаза велики.я тоже так бегал дважды причем один раз с каталки по дороге в операционную.просто тысяча людей и столько же мнений.да и организмы и грыжи в них разные.на самом деле не так страшен зверь как его малюют.мрт я тоже думаю не стоит делать.потому как Вы себя накручиваете.а при этой болячке не есть хорошо.главное что у Вас один выход-это укрепление спины.потому как запущеная грыжа и операция как и восстановление очень тяжела.это к тому что когда иной раз захочется сачкануть и  пропустить занятие то зайдите в мой профиль.там в сообщениях описана моя операция на позднем сроке.удачи и здоровья


----------



## Оксана33года (21 Янв 2013)

Сачкую, спасибо за поджопник, пойду упражнения поделаю!))))


----------



## гельмут (21 Янв 2013)

Я ОЧЕНЬ СЧАСТЛИВ ЧТО ОДНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА ОБОДРИЛ МОРАЛЬНО.ЕСЛИ БЕЗ СМЕХА ВСЕ ОЧЕНЬ СЕРЬЕЗНО


----------



## Оксана33года (6 Авг 2014)

Доброго времени суток всем! Пишу очень быстренько, т.к. сейчас не очень много времени, но хочется поделиться с теми, кто сейчас находится в таком же положении, как я когда то и не знает, что выбрать - операцию или отказ от неё. Примерно месяц назад начала болеть спина, на следующее утро пулей полетела и сделала МРТ, тут же уколы по старой схеме -Мовалис и Мильгамма. Главное не запускать и не усугублять. Боль прошла дней через 5. МРТ показало, что ГРЫЖИ УМЕНЬШИЛИСЬ НА 2 ММ, АБСОЛЮТНОГО САГИТТАЛЬНОГО СТЕНОЗА БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ. Лечения никакого не проводила, просто смена образа жизни. Это, как если слабое горло у человека, он не пьет всю жизнь ледяное - ангина будет, так и здесь -по максимуму убрать то, что вредно. Спасибо форуму, врачам и всем присутствующим за помощь и поддержку!


----------

